# 3/4 Month Appoints Diabetes Nurse there?



## Arlene (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi

I have decided to ask this question -to know what is the normal for other families bringing children to diabetic clinics? I've been troubled for quite some time over this one! That's the surface! 
Yet again, on my daughters last appointment -its the consultant who is the steady presence in the room. I don't understand why the diabetic nurse doesn't maintain her family contact and be there in the room.Is it because I'm not calling her and there is a wrong acceptance that my family is managing perfectly well?.I realise I can call in to her but thought I would see some real contact.This has been witnessed over a LONG time and I wish I was typing something a bit more positive.Please can you let me know if seeing the consultant only is normal? At last I've decided to be open and ask!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
It didn't go smoothly for us in the first year of diagnosis and I found the experience disappointing and lonely and it has been a slow recovery for my family and we are now 3 1/2 years in to living diabetes type 1.I'm happy to be here asking now-I see the beauty of the forum.It has taken me time to ask.I don't want her there every appointment I understand she must be busy but I've been aware over say 6-8 appointments very minimal contact. She speaks to my daughter separately to do the meter checks, weight etc but we are a family-and I've had to ask my daughter what was said!The best and private space is surely in the appointment room for 10-15 months in 3/4 months Is that normal? I need reassurance that its normal!!!!!! I've read this over and over again to make sure I'm describing it fairly. Very minimum contact when she has a chance to be of great support to a family. As there is no local young family group I can only ask here!!!!
Think this is the best way to get my peace of mind back on this subject
I was reluctant to type all of this but feel I need an answer.Yes the consultant answers my questions.I'm just surprised at the low profile of the diabetic nurse.Maybe I'm asking for too much and not being fair? My husband and I have both felt the same disappointment.
Thanks

Arlene x


----------



## bev (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Arlene,
Sorry to hear things arent how you would like them to be. My son is 11 and diagnosed 7 months ago, so we have only had about 5 appointments in total.
However, at each appointment there is the consultant, our dsn and various students who are obviously in training. My personal view is that it is essential that the dsn is present at the appointmet - after all it is her who will be dealing with any problems etc if anything goes wrong. It is a bit odd that you have to ask your daughter what has been said!

Do you have email contact with the consultant or the dsn? If you do then perhaps you could suggest that in future you would prefer it if the dsn was present at the appointment.

Obviously we are new to all this - but i would have thought it a little odd if our dsn wasnt at clinic! You cant possibly have a good relationship with someone who you are never in contact with! It is essential that your daughter feels that she knows her dsn as in the future she may want to ask questions or advice and she needs to feel comfortable with her to be able to do this.

Not sure if this has been of any help at all - just thought i would give you our experience!Bev


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Arlene,

Not sure this will help..but this is my experience:

Nathan and I can't fault our DSN at all..she spends a good 15 mins with us at each clinic appointment..checking readings, Insulin doses, hypos etc..she then asks if we have any problems and how nathan feels...she is wonderful...and understands every aspect of how he/we feel..She is also on call 7 days a week...we have her mobile number upto about 9pm at night for emergencies...and during the day if we need help etc...she does not get paid extra for this and will continue to do so as long as it is not abused...we all respect that.. If she is on holiday there is another DSN who we can contact. She also goes into school about once every 4-6 wks to chat to Nathan and the other diabetic teenagers..covering various angles of diabetes..it also give Nathan and the others chance to speak to her privately about any concerns they have.  Nathan couldnt attend the clinic once as he was ill...she arranged to see him at home and do is hb reading etc...She then stays present throught the appointment when the consultant comes in..he is hard work however..nothing Nathan/we do ever seems to be good enough...and feel quite deflated after...but realise he has a job to do and has Nathans best interests at heart..The whole appontment can last upwards of 3/4 hr...we never feel we have to rush or be rushed..and nothing to much for them....I totally appreciate what they have done and do for Nathan and me.

I'm sorry you feel this way...is there anyway you can request to see here and address how you feel etc?...and address your concerns with both her and the consultant..

Heidi


----------



## grahams mum (Jun 16, 2009)

hi we are having an appointment every 3 months and if i call the nurse on her mobile she always call me back


----------



## sasha1 (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Arlene,

Also meant to say Nathan goes no more than 12 wks before having an appointment at the hospital with the DSN and Consultant..so on average he/we are seen 4 to 5 times a year at the hoplital.

Heidi


----------



## Mand (Jun 18, 2009)

My son goes to a clinic at the hospital twice a year to see the consultant. My sons nurse is there too but in a seperate room. 

My son's nurse works three days a week 9-5 and we can call her on her mobile during these times if she is out of the office. We have an alternative contact number for when she is not working but i do not know if this is for a dsn as we have never used it but i plan to find out because when he goes on a pump i want to know we have some one to call 24/7!

So his Hba1C gets checked twice a year at the hospital but his nurse will do it inbetween these appointments, by visiting us at home, is we ask, so he could have it checked every three months.

It all seems a bit of a lottery really. Eveyone seems to have a different level of support depending on where they live!


----------

